# A few local MI bridges



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here are a few local bridges I took pics of

This one is at the yard lead of a NS yard at the corner of Outer Drive and Allen Road in Allen Park, MI. This one is interesting because the supports form a triangle at midspan due to (2) different streets going underneath in both South and West directions. (Person on bike in pic is inside the triangle) There are at least 3 tracks (maybe 4) going over this bridge.










This one crosses over Southfield Rd just south of I-94










This is a NS double-track mainline that goes over the start of the Southfield Freeway (M39) and runs parallel to I-94.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice pictures, been through that area many times. Lots of good train images to be found without looking overly hard.

Carl


----------

